# Saturdays squirrel hunt



## alleyyooper (Oct 14, 2014)

Saturday morning I got ready to take the dog out for her first walk of the day at 7:00 AM. A bit windy out but otherwise a nice morning. Returned the dog then got dressed in my light weight camo, got the 20ga. Beretta silver snipe OU and a hand full of shells. Went out on the screen porch to pick up the bucket I had painted flat black for doing just this. Walking down the trail thru the vacant field to the spot where I wanted to start it began to sprinkle. Since it was only a sprinkle I continued on my way figuring it would stop soon. By the time I arrived where I wanted to start it started raining harder so I crossed the creek went up the hill to one of my deer blinds. Got settled in the deer blind got the windows open ready to go. Took about 15 minutes and a gray phase fox squirrel was going up a wild cherry tree out the south facing window. Up the tree and out on a limb, the 20ga. spoke to collect squirrel #1. About 10 more minutes there was a nice red phase squirrel hanging on the side of a Oak tree out the west facing window. Again the 20ga. spoke to collect # 2. Rain isn’t letting up in fact there are tiny ice pellets falling with the rain, After a half hour of seeing no more squirrels a lull in the falling rain seemed to be the time to head for the house. Open up the blind door and see two red phase squirrels about 20 yards away. Again the 20ga. spoke collecting # 3 and # 4 Collect the squirrels and put them in my pail and head to the pole barn. At the pole barn I put the knowledge I had gotten from Mister squawks video to use. Boy is that a slick way to clean a squirrel I did all four in about 10 minutes and it was my first time. Not badly shot up either probably had something to do with trying for head shots with 7 ½ shot. Once the squirrels were clean it was time to pay attention to the shot gun. In my gun room I break it down and run a couple patches thru the barrels and wipe down the entire medal parts with an oily rag I keep just for this. While there decided to clean up something and put stuff away as it was still raining with no quit in sight.
Whoa hoo, I discover a new unopened box of 500 22LR shells 36gr. hollow points just the ticket for squirrels. Since it was raining and cold I didn’t go get the camera for pictures.


 Al


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've gone squirrel hunting a few times with my BIL. We use pellet guns, quiet and more of a challenge. Any time in the woods is a good thing!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 30, 2014)

What is this video for cleaning squirrels that you speak of? Something on Youtube? I quit squirrel hunting b/c it was such a pain to clean them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup You tube vidos.

 Al


----------



## 86indy (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey guys! Can you give me any tips for squirrel hunting? Im heading up to Mi to hopefully tag a doe with the bow and was hoping to bag a few squirrels. I have the option to hunt with a 12 ga. with no.5 shot or a .22 bolt action using shorts. I have no intentions of using the hides off the squirrels so, but if I choose the shot gun I am still aiming a little past the head to not pick out a ton of lead. 
Any thoughts/comments appreciated 
Thanks!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 10, 2014)

Indy, I use 22 lr. Been a few years, but squirrel stew with bisquick dumplings, mmmmmm


----------



## 86indy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, but I have decided to use the 12ga for the fact I dont know how or if at all I can quick scope a running rabbit with the .22....damn scopes lol. Ill post up any results, I should be out in the woods the 14-17 to deer hunt if anything goes down, then small game hunting starts!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cleaned many squirrel's. I'd be interested in viewing the video. I'd love to see it. My dad and I used to 
hunt squirrels together almost 40 years ago. We cleaned them and had them on the table on Sunday. 
Great thread!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 10, 2014)

I still use my .410 to hunt rabbits and squirrels.


----------

